# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Safe`n`Sec + Realité Enterprise Suite

## Rashevskiy

*Совместное программное решение Safe`n`Sec + Realit&#233; Enterprise Suite позволяет построить комплексную систему управления современным предприятием, базирующуюся на новейших технологиях обеспечения безопасности корпоративной информации от внешних и внутренних угроз и автоматизированной системе управления IT-инфраструктурой компании.*

*Safe`n`Sec + Realit&#233; Enterprise Suite это:*

-- Защита информационного актива компании от внешних угроз и   внутренних утечек информации
-- Внутренний контроль над использованием трудовых ресурсов компании
-- Система учета IT-ресурсов компании - компьютеров, комплектующих и установленного программного обеспечения

*Краткое описание функционала Safe`n`Sec + Realit&#233; Enterprise Suite*

*Защита корпоративной сети от внешних угроз:*
-- Защита от направленных хакерских атак любой сложности 
-- Защита от неизвестных угроз «нулевого дня», сигнатуры которых еще не внесены в антивирусные базы
-- Защита от всех типов вредоносных программ, таких как вирусы, черви, трояны, программы-шпионы, руткиты, кейлоггеры и прочие виды вредоносного кода
-- Защита от несанкционированного дистанционного управления
-- Анализ активности приложений и автоматическая блокировка опасных действий, которые могут привести к неработоспособности системы или порче/потере конфиденциальной информации

*Защита корпоративной сети от внутренних угроз (инсайдеров):*
-- Защита от утечек информации, происходящих вследствие неосторожных действий сотрудников и злоумышленных действий инсайдеров
-- Реализация политики безопасности путем создания правил доступа пользователя (или групп пользователей) к определенным информационным ресурсам 
-- Постоянный мониторинг и контроль сетевой активности пользователей, имеющих доступ к конфиденциальной информации предприятия
-- Возможность скрытной установки системы мониторинга обеспечит постоянное присутствие программы без возможности ее обнаружения и удаления
-- Обеспечение системного администратора, офицера службы безопасности и аналитика информацией о полном спектре действий, осуществляемых пользователем в локальной сети
-- Программный модуль камеры слежения позволяет просмотреть экран пользователя в режиме реального времени, сделать видеозапись всех его действий и впоследствии воспроизвести эту запись и проанализировать её в случае подозрения на инсайдерский инцидент
-- Фиксация всех сетевых событий и создание аналитического отчета с целью ретроспективного анализа и расследования конкретного инсайдерского инцидента

*
Система учета IT-ресурсов компании:*
-- Автоматическое получение данных о конфигурации компьютеров и их комплектующих 
-- Автоматическое получение данных об использовании компьютеров
-- Ведение реестра (с карточками и инвентарными номерами)
-- Ведение истории компьютеров и устройств
-- Автоматическое получение данных об операционной системе и программном обеспечении компьютеров
-- Управление лицензиями на программное обеспечение
-- Оповещение о событиях (изменении оборудования, программного обеспечения и т.п.) 
-- Формализация отношений пользователей и ИТ-отдела (служба обработки заявок)
-- Отчеты
-- Счетчики страниц

Скачать пробную версию >>
Купить продукт >>

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

